# REW Doesn't See Input from TASCAM US-144



## djoneillva (Oct 6, 2010)

Trying to do sound card calibration with loopback cable:
iMAC OSX Lion.
the test tone loops through the TASCAM and can be observed on the Input volume monitor in the Preferences and the level of this signal can be adjusted by the TASCAM controls. No signal shows up in REW. I have tried various combinations of Input/ Output in REW, Preferences, and Audio Midi. I do get signal in REW if I run the TASCAM analog line out into the MAC sound card but not through USB. Any Thoughts?
Thanks


----------



## SAC (Dec 3, 2009)

_Please_ perform a search on "Mac Tascam REW" and be amazed at the information available. 

The search tool is your friend!

If you simply cannot wait or conduct the 'ever so difficult' search function, you might reference this thread.


----------

